# FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUU- enemies



## Tycho (Feb 20, 2009)

Enemies that make you yell at your computer screen, enrage you until you're stringing together so many curse words that you RUN OUT of curse words to throw at them and you start making up new and much more horrible ones.  You know the type.

Me, I've been cursing at mirelurks a lot lately in Fallout 3.  I don't care what kind of crab you are, your shell is not going to fucking stop a .44 magnum round.

What have your latest video game pet peeve enemies been lately, FAF?


----------



## Aurali (Feb 20, 2009)

headcrabs. those bastards shouldn't be able to move so quickly..


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 20, 2009)

Was playing megaman 1 again for the NES, the entire game is completely unfair to the player. (Still have yet to beat that game)


----------



## Rytes (Feb 20, 2009)

TAAAAAANK (especially on expert)


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 20, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Was playing megaman 1 again for the NES, the entire game is completely unfair to the player. (Still have yet to beat that game)



The only things I found difficult were that one part in Guts Man's stage and the Yellow Devil... took me forever to beat that thing! XP


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 20, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> The only things I found difficult were that one part in Guts Man's stage and the Yellow Devil... took me forever to beat that thing! XP



What about elecmans stage? That ladder part is just horrible! Especially with the infinite enemy respawn Dx


----------



## Kosygin (Feb 20, 2009)

I still tend to yell at Alpha Auroras on Generals: Zero Hour... and um, other than that, I haven't yelled at a game in a while actually.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 20, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> What about elecmans stage? That ladder part is just horrible! Especially with the infinite enemy respawn Dx



That was easy for me... unfortunately I wound up completing it before beating Guts Man. Imagine my face when I learned about the item I needed. DX


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 20, 2009)

The bird warriors in Zelda II's Great palace, found it easier to run past them.


----------



## Oidhche-Yorath (Feb 20, 2009)

Any enemy that takes only 1 damage from a melee strike, no matter how strong or critical hit, but is weak to magic, when you are out of MP.


----------



## Toaster (Feb 20, 2009)

The flood
The Dog monster thing from silent-hill
*Magikarp*


----------



## pheonix (Feb 20, 2009)

Oidhche-Yorath said:


> Any enemy that takes only 1 damage from a melee strike, no matter how strong or critical hit, but is weak to magic, when you are out of MP.



You'd hate the swords enemy in 7th saga then cause they take 1 damage from magic and melee attacks. They have low HP but if you're not at a high level they'll get you good. 1101 EXP for those suckers.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 20, 2009)

Vogel's limo during the Ultor missions on Saints Row 2.

*FUCK* that thing has SO MUCH HEALTH.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 20, 2009)

@ Ornias: You forgot Feebas.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 20, 2009)

The Exploders from Dead Space and strong standard Necromorphs work together really well to make me yell at the screen.
The red ones-
They're always there when you turn around.
Always.


----------



## Toaster (Feb 20, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> @ Ornias: You forgot Feebas.



lmao, your right I did.


----------



## AlexX (Feb 21, 2009)

Lakuta (sp?) thingies from the Mario games.

Always dropping those spiney monsters at you, and even if you manage to kill him he will just keep coming back as long as you're alive... (and in the level he haunts, of course)


----------



## Lukar (Feb 21, 2009)

The last set of enemies you have to fight on Act IV of Apotos (Nighttime) in the Wii/PS2 version of Sonic Unleashed... DAMN FALLING PLATFORMS MAKE IT TO WHERE THE ENEMIES GO TO PLACES YOU CAN'T GET TO!!!


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 21, 2009)

the nurses in Silent Holl Himecoming

they're brutal. you can take them down in two bullets to the head, but you have a good chance of missing because their heads are all twitchy and wobbly. they can combo you to death on full healthy. a strong attack with the ax appears to have the same effect as a weak one. you always have to fight them in groups and one can get you from the back/side while you're comboing another.


----------



## Kurama17 (Feb 21, 2009)

Anyone in DOA4. That game is so fucking cheap DX

Well...Hmm....Chainsaw Ganado in RE4, when you first start out. 21 shotgun shells, close range. Hit 'em in the knees, nuts, everywhere. Fucker still got me.

The guy who had the Bulldog from Saints Row, the Carnales Liutenant.

Yoda and the Apprentice in SC4, hardest mode. All I got to say: FUCK OFF. LEAVE ME ALONE, I DUN WANNA GET ANNHIALATED TODAY. >:[

Giant Bowser Jr. from Yoshi's Island. Just stop crushing me...Please....

And finally, for now....Hmmm.....Sephiroth. Any fucking game. STOP BEING SO GODLY DX


----------



## -Lucario- (Feb 21, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> @ Ornias: You forgot Feebas.



But unlike Magikarp, feebas's are wanted. D:


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 21, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> But unlike Magikarp, feebas's are wanted. D:



What do you mean? BOTH are wanted because both evolve into powerhouses. >:3


----------



## Dyluck (alt) (Feb 21, 2009)

Medusa heads in Castlevania.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 21, 2009)

The fucking Japanese in Call of Duty: World at War.  I hate facing them.


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 21, 2009)

redeads in ocarina of time/majora's mask

i don't like zombies
they freeze you
they grab you
 it's hard to get them off you
the suck the life out of you fast
....and they look like they are humping link (however this did redeam itself because it resulted in some great fan art poking fun at the fact)
http://hail-nekoyasha.deviantart.com/art/The-Generic-ReDead-Joke-18885613


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 21, 2009)

Fucking cliffracers.


----------



## FelixAlexander (Feb 21, 2009)

Those rotating flying robot thingies from Mega Man 2 that always fly directly at you and constantly respawn. (Apparently, they're called Tellys.) Actually, most Mega Man enemies are annoying as hell.

Also, Leapers and Stygian Dolls from Diablo II. Hated those.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 21, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Fucking cliffracers.


From Morrowind? I only find them as a minor inconvenience even at lv 1.


----------



## Syranore (Feb 21, 2009)

i'll agree with the fellow who said Tanks on expert. As for headcrabs, i always thought they were nice and cuddly. Except for when you have 5 health left from repeatedly misjudging fall distances and such like that. Then they suck.

Things that make me yell:

Any sports-related game. i hate sports games, and accordingly they hate me.

The Star-Destroyer from The Force Unleashed. i absolutely abhored that part of an otherwise decent game.(it had it's other down moments, but it was mildly enjoyable)

Saravok from Baldur's Gate. Stupid magic immunity, when my MC is a mage.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 21, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> From Morrowind? I only find them as a minor inconvenience even at lv 1.



Normal cliffracers are annoying.  Impossible to run from (they have over 250 Speed), they make an annoying squawk, they have a wide aggro radius, they're all over the fucking place.  They have a nearly 100 percent chance to hit you, it seems, and when you run into blighted and diseased cliffracers it really gets fucking annoying.  Oh, and they'll aggro people you're escorting, and then you have to be super-fuckin' careful not to hit your Leeroy-esque escort-ee (I can't think of the proper word for it) while you swat the cliffracer away.  And when there's more than one it gets infuriating.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 21, 2009)

Dyluck said:


> Medusa heads in Castlevania.



FUCKING MEDUSA HEADS
GRR GRR

Doesn't help that Simon and/or Trevor get knocked back a billion feet and then drop like fucking lead balloons.

Also, I'm positive that Cutman's weakness is Gutsman's "throw-a-big-dumb-rock" ability, and I'm not positive (but pretty sure) that Elecman's weakness is Cutman's "throw-scissors" ability.


----------



## Kurama17 (Feb 21, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> What do you mean? BOTH are wanted because both evolve into powerhouses. >:3


 Bah, Gyarados is killed in one good electric move. Powerhouse my ass. Now, I found another enemy D:

Any of the later levels in Sonic Unleashed D:


----------



## Laze (Feb 21, 2009)

Fool, that giant ruddy Sloth boos in House Of The Dead 3.

Seriously, how in _GOD'S NAME_ do you dodge that attack he does when he lunges at you from the other side of the cage. You have to hit him in the claw, I know that, but for some reason you unload an entire 6 or so shots at him and he's _STILL FRIGGING COMING_.

The twat.

*eye twitch*


----------



## Dayken (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## Dyluck (alt) (Feb 21, 2009)

Not the enemies, but the stages in Mega Man X 6.  Death traps every step of the way, not exaggerating.
Plus the enemies that possess the reploids that you're trying to save, because you can't try to save them again when you come back to the stage. D:



LizardKing said:


> Fucking cliffracers.



ARGH


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Feb 22, 2009)

Those things on DeadSpace that spew out those little pods that grow tentacles and shoot at you.


----------



## Laze (Feb 22, 2009)

BigPuppy_Stuart said:


> Those things on DeadSpace that spew out those little pods that grow tentacles and shoot at you.



The ones that are static and grow out of the wall? They're kinda easy... Just use The Ripper and fling a few rotary blades their way and you're pretty much laughing. They do make a horrid noise though.

I used to hate those big bloated guys who would release all those niggly little spider things after you killed them. Then I discovered the Force Gun. For some reason, I played the game a few times through with only The Ripper - as it's basically an anti-gravity chainsaw. And every single bit of that sounds deliciously awesome.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 22, 2009)

Profound Darkness fag in Phantasy Star 4.  I've been trying to beat that for over a fucking YEAR.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 22, 2009)

Bird in Galahad.  Shows up at random to just fuck up your jumps.
Medusa's in Castlevania.  Same.
Cliffracers in Morrowind.  Fucking Cliffracers.
Imperial Guard in Dark Crusade, on that stage.  You know which one I'm talking about.
Anyone with a firearm early on in Fallout 1 or 2.
Anyone who could cast a FEAR spell in Baldur's Gate.  Most notably that guy on the stairwell to the Friendly Arm Inn.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 22, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Anyone who could cast a FEAR spell in Baldur's Gate.  *Most notably that guy on the stairwell to the Friendly Arm Inn.*




*FUCK.*


----------



## Attaman (Feb 22, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> *FUCK.*



"Oh shit, a mage!  Woo, I didn't take any damage.  Wait, why can't I control any of my characters?  What's he casting now?"  *Protagonist suffers something like 13 damage from magic missile*  *GAME OVER*


----------



## Syranore (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah, that dude at the Friendly Arm sucks, especially when Baldur's Gate is your first real RPG, and you're a little kid at the time.


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 23, 2009)

Sephiroth in Kingdom Hearts 1 (that crazy combo bullshit he pulls towards the end of the fight)

and to a lesser degree, Sephiroth in KH2.


Oh, and I suppose Screaming Mantis in MGS4. Grr. Screw you and your mind-control shit.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2009)

Oblivion:

Invisible-fucking-vampires.


----------



## Kajet (Feb 23, 2009)

Ninja Assault: The screechy things that jump all over the fucking place and those glow-y eyed midgets, doesn't help that the camera doesn't even stay on them sometimes.

Wizrobes in the original Zelda, 

Castlevania SotN: The damn flower women *FUCK!*

Secret of Mana: The Eyeball enemy spawners FFFFUCK!

Zelda TP: Armored enemies you're supposed to shield attack to hurt, FFFFFFFUUUUUUUCK!!!

Quill in Red Faction 2: FUCK YOU YOU CUNT!


----------



## Attaman (Feb 23, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Oblivion:
> 
> Invisible-fucking-vampires.



Thanks for reminding me.

Shadows of Amn:  That mage with constant-effect Invisibility on their staff.  That's also in a room that (I think) includes a Liche and at least one more Vampire.  Not fun.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 23, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> Shadows of Amn:  That mage with constant-effect Invisibility on their staff.  That's also in a room that (I think) includes a Liche and at least one more Vampire.  Not fun.


I had no choice...I ended up entering god mode. Because I was pissed.


----------



## TheBiggestIdiotEver (Feb 23, 2009)

The Sniper Jackals in Halo 2 set on Legendary.  I've beaten the other games set on legendary, but I never made it out of Old Mombasa.  If I so much as peek around a corner-BOOM!  Headshot!

Also, the hunters in Half-Life 2: Episode 2 almost made me give up on the game entirely.  Why would something that powerful need to work in packs?!  But running them over with the car at the end of the game was oh so satisfying.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 23, 2009)

Tanking Moroes in a PuG with fresh 70s.

At first I was like "alright, we can do this".

But then I was like "what the fuckjanoinfKLJGBOWEUOIWUGHION LK:LJGOSIHG"


----------



## Rayne (Feb 23, 2009)

Eli said:


> headcrabs. those bastards shouldn't be able to move so quickly..



I have nothing against headcrabs, but holy hell were the baby headcrabs annoying. x.x


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Feb 23, 2009)

Dayken said:


>



*FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-*


Also: Chaingun guys in Doom 2.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Feb 23, 2009)

The damn snipers and horsemen in Fire Emblem: Shadow dragon
STOP DODGING, DAMMIT!!!!


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2009)

Pokemon: Wobuffet.

Fucking Shadow Tag/Mirror Coat/other crap


----------



## Adrianfolf (Feb 24, 2009)

The second boss of Soldner-X. Gah That fucking boss pisses me to no end. Hes fucking resistant to all of your weapons the only to hurt him is to drop spikes on his back which hides a lot. Not only that but its really hard to get up to where you can hit the spikes when he comes out


----------



## Seas (Feb 24, 2009)

Kosygin said:


> I still tend to yell at Alpha Auroras on Generals: Zero Hour... and um, other than that, I haven't yelled at a game in a while actually.



Damn those invulnerable superbig-areaeffect instakill fuckers!
Half of my quad cannons gets blown up after they have about 2 seconds window to fire at the fleeing bombers when their imba-ulnerability wears off.
I used to play against my friends alot, and one of them ALWAYS spammed these things, (Alpha's ofc.) but then I used to tech+terro rush him before he had any of these things, or bomb-rebel spawn his airports 

Also, fucking bat things and berserkers in Gears of War 1 , I Fucking hate invulnerable instakill enemies , I know it's not very hard to avoid them, but I want to blast them into grinded meat! That's what that game is all about anyway , isn't it?

Also:


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Feb 24, 2009)

This is of recent but those freaking slimes in Titania in odin sphere. Only killable by reflecting those summon blades or wasting napalm on them...


And as of recent...that bigass imperial tank in Valkeria Chronicles. Pisses me off to no end!


----------



## Laze (Feb 24, 2009)

Seastalker said:


>




_BEWARE COWARD!_




Couldn't resist ;_;


----------



## TheBiggestIdiotEver (Feb 25, 2009)

I just picked up Street Fighter 4 yesterday, and I think we can all agree that this asshole has earned a spot in this thread.




This ubercheap Dr. Manhattan wannabe ruins an otherwise great game.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 25, 2009)

What the hell? Is that the love child of Sagat and Dhalsim or something?


----------



## TheBiggestIdiotEver (Feb 25, 2009)

Tycho said:


> What the hell? Is that the love child of Sagat and Dhalsim or something?


 
It's possible. He does have a cheap, Stretch Armstong punch that can reach you from the other side of the screen,  and ridiculously powerful uppercut move in case you try to jump over the Stretch Armstrong punch.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 25, 2009)

Let his name strike fear into your hearts! For he is the great and powerful... Seth. *snicker*


----------



## Laze (Feb 25, 2009)

Seth _is_ a wanker.

However, Sagat is giviong me a spot of bother as of late. It's annoying, as I really want to unlock Sakura and am having a hard time getting part the 8 foot tall Thai son-of-a-gun.


----------



## Werevixen (Feb 25, 2009)

Alien Defense Systems from Anarchy Online.

What? I got hit for 30 times my health? Okay!


----------

